# Etisalat offices in Dubai and Sharjah



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

Can someone tell me where Etisalat corporate offices are in Dubai and Sharjah?

and which one is closer to RAK - health/medical sciences university?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to Etisalat

-


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

thankyou but that didnt help. that was the first place I checked


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

aamert said:


> thankyou but that didnt help. that was the first place I checked


All their offices are listed. I suggest you pick up a telephone and call them for the info you need.

-


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

they have payment locations, not corporate offices, unless I am not looking at the right place.

thank you for the suggestion


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

the best option would be to call 101.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

There are a couple of corp offices in and around DXB. The main one is right by the creek in Deira, pretty close to the Sheraton. I can't remember their phone # but I'm sure you can find it.

I haven't a clue about our office in RAK.


----------



## Tortfeasor (Aug 24, 2008)

The main office is directly across from the Sheraton right on the creek. Allegedly there is another corporate office near the Trade Center but I cannot find it for the life of me. As you pointed out Elphaba's link does you no good and calling 101 is also a lost cause. I went through this about a month ago and it was about a 4 hour excursion.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

They're easily spotted - there's a bloody great golf ball thingy on their roofs!!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Are you sure about that???? never saw one of them anywhere in the UAE,


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well you are irish.... The roof, it's that thing on the top of the building and the big round thingy resembles a golf ball - and they're everywhere!!!


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Are you sure about that???? never saw one of them anywhere in the UAE,


How can you miss the big balls scattered in the sky ????


----------

